# Creepy Hanging Vines



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

looks great!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

OK, for your first tutorial you've knocked it out of the park! I have been looking for an easy to follow tutorial on making these types of vines. Bookmarked for sure!


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

They look awesome great work!


----------



## billman (May 1, 2006)

Excellent!!


----------



## ReaperRick (Sep 2, 2009)

Great job. I have lots of trees in my yard so this will look really cool hanging from the limbs.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks all !


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 3, 2006)

Oh yeah, that plus Spanish moss and the graveyard will have the southern atmosphere that is so perfect. 

What is the straw stuff added to the vines...ummm straw?


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Raffia Ribbon : http://data1.blog.de/blog/f/floristry/img/raffia-bow1.jpg



Spider Rider said:


> Oh yeah, that plus Spanish moss and the graveyard will have the southern atmosphere that is so perfect.
> 
> What is the straw stuff added to the vines...ummm straw?


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks Terra ! 


Terra said:


> OK, for your first tutorial you've knocked it out of the park! I have been looking for an easy to follow tutorial on making these types of vines. Bookmarked for sure!


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

Nice and easy with a great look! Can't be it, Bobzilla! Thanks!


----------



## Calloween (Mar 8, 2009)

Looks awesome. Where did you get all of tjhe liquid latex?


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks ! I buy it here locally from a guy I know for about $125 for a 5 gal. bucket.


Calloween said:


> Looks awesome. Where did you get all of tjhe liquid latex?


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Just to add to the great idea of dipping the big rope in latex....

You can also dip jute netting _(AKA: dorp, erosion cloth)_ that had the bottom cross-strings removed so it's stringy at the bottom in green tinted latex. It's sold as _'Haunt Moss' _for big money. Here's a picture of it:


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks Terra, never thought of using jute.  Do you know how much the haunt moss goes for ?



Terra said:


> Just to add to the great idea of dipping the big rope in latex....
> 
> You can also dip jute netting _(AKA: dorp, erosion cloth)_ that had the bottom cross-strings removed so it's stringy at the bottom in green tinted latex. It's sold as _'Haunt Moss' _for big money. Here's a picture of it:


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

A 4' x 5' piece is $100!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

OMG ! ! ! 



Terra said:


> A 4' x 5' piece is $100!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm going to try the latex on the jute  Thanks Terra !




Terra said:


> Just to add to the great idea of dipping the big rope in latex....
> 
> You can also dip jute netting _(AKA: dorp, erosion cloth)_ that had the bottom cross-strings removed so it's stringy at the bottom in green tinted latex. It's sold as _'Haunt Moss' _for big money. Here's a picture of it:


----------



## Nightmare_trance (Sep 10, 2008)

I've also seen the vines made from old garden hoses and cable. Same process with the latex, but you might be able to find old hoses for the free....


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Never heard of using hose and cable, but I guess that could work ? Thanks 



Nightmare_trance said:


> I've also seen the vines made from old garden hoses and cable. Same process with the latex, but you might be able to find old hoses for the free....


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Hey, those vines look really good! Thanks for posting this Bobzilla. 

And Terra, the latex and jute is a really great idea. Thanks.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

I am going to steal this idea. Awesome! I have the perfect prop in mind for it. thanks again.


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

wow! that is really great! I love that you used wire as well so they can be adjusted around things. Very cool!!!!!


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

Great idea! I am making some of those.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks everyone ! Please post pics of your vines if you end up making some


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

*That is a great first tutorial. Your pictures are great and show a lot of the detail necessary to copy what you've done. 

PLUS: I love the vines -- they look fantastic!!*


----------



## Nightmare_trance (Sep 10, 2008)

For anyone who has been to the darkness, the opening scenes are a jungle/ ruins mash up. The vines in there are all hoses coated with latex. 

If you go to the Behind the scenes tour at the darkness during Transworld you can ask Larry about it.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

I would like to see what the hoses look like ! Wonder if there's video of the Darkness online ?




Nightmare_trance said:


> For anyone who has been to the darkness, the opening scenes are a jungle/ ruins mash up. The vines in there are all hoses coated with latex.
> 
> If you go to the Behind the scenes tour at the darkness during Transworld you can ask Larry about it.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Here's a picture of the vines used at The Darkness:


----------



## The Reapers WS6 (Oct 7, 2009)

*thats just creepy..... sweet!*


----------



## The Reapers WS6 (Oct 7, 2009)

*my wifes gonna kill me if i add these to my giant project list... but i just might have to. *


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks Terra ! I think I'll stick with my rope and wire idea  Don't really care for the hose !




Terra said:


> Here's a picture of the vines used at The Darkness:


----------



## ProperSuz (Mar 18, 2010)

That is awesome!!!! I never thought of using the trim pieces of pillows covered in latex. I have to make a room full of these types of vines this year for our haunt!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Really love the look Bobzilla! Reminds me of banyon trees that I saw in Hilo and like the ones seen in Jurassic Park. Terrific idea. Who would have known Joann Fabrics...

BTW I just looked through your albums and just love your work. I've seen a number of the individual photos on the forum before but had never looked through your collection. Quite inspiring. Do you do professional haunt work or is this your hobby gone wild?


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

How difficult was it to feed the wire through the rope?


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Not to bad, just be careful not to poke yourself in the hand or fingers with the end of the wire when you're feeding it through ! OUCH....it hurts  




noahbody said:


> How difficult was it to feed the wire through the rope?


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks 
Those banyon trees are cool ! I did a pro haunt last year, but it's mostly my hobby gone wild 




Ghost of Spookie said:


> Really love the look Bobzilla! Reminds me of banyon trees that I saw in Hilo and like the ones seen in Jurassic Park. Terrific idea. Who would have known Joann Fabrics...
> 
> BTW I just looked through your albums and just love your work. I've seen a number of the individual photos on the forum before but had never looked through your collection. Quite inspiring. Do you do professional haunt work or is this your hobby gone wild?


----------



## jimmyzdc (Sep 19, 2007)

Awesome stuff Bob! I'm going to be finally getting around to my pirate theme this year...hopefully all goes well. Getting ready to build my pilings.

Anyways...if anyone is interested in dorp/jute I spent a lot of time last year finding a good price for the stuff. I ended up buying an entire roll which is 4'x225' for $85 shipped!! Compare that with the price at Home Depot for 4'x35' piece for $35. And the funny thing is they are both from the same company! Goes to show how much mark up the middle man gets 

Check our EarthAid USA - Jute Netting

I might try out dipping some of my jute in latex and see how it goes. Anyone know where would I get latex to try it out?

Jaime


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks  Great find on the jute ! I looked all over, but couldn't find it online for a good price. Let me know how the pirate build goes ! That's funny you mentioned dipping jute in latex, I just got some jute and was going to try that this weekend  I buy my latex by the 5 gal.bucket, but you can get it at Michaels in smaller quantities. Mold Builder
Use a Michaels coupon for this, it's a little pricey. I used latex on rope to make creepy hanging vines : http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/88425-creepy-hanging-vines.html
What are you making your pilings out of ? I made mine out of sonotubes. Here are a few pics Let me know if you need any help with your pirates  :



















































jimmyzdc said:


> Awesome stuff Bob! I'm going to be finally getting around to my pirate theme this year...hopefully all goes well. Getting ready to build my pilings.
> 
> Anyways...if anyone is interested in dorp/jute I spent a lot of time last year finding a good price for the stuff. I ended up buying an entire roll which is 4'x225' for $85 shipped!! Compare that with the price at Home Depot for 4'x35' piece for $35. And the funny thing is they are both from the same company! Goes to show how much mark up the middle man gets
> 
> ...


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Bob, those barnacles look alive! _WOWZER!_


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

Bob, those vines are to die for. Wish I'd known San Diego was doing stuff for my 2nd favorite holiday; I'd have driven down there. 
Great job!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks T ! 



Terra said:


> Bob, those barnacles look alive! _WOWZER!_


----------



## jimmyzdc (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks for the pix on the pilings! I was going to pick up some of the barnacles from San Diego Studio FX through ebay but I'm not really sure how much I need to get. Anyways here are a few questions for ya:


- Do you know a rough idea on how many packs you used per piling?

- Whats the range in height for your pilings? 

- I'm using Sonotubes as well. I think I bought the 8" size...yours look perfect. What size did you use for yours?

- I wanted to pick up some of the mussels as well but I can't find them anymore. Any idea is they still make them?

- Any idea where I can get fake crabs/lobsters etc that look somewhat realistic?

Thanks, 

Jaime



bobzilla said:


> Thanks  Great find on the jute ! I looked all over, but couldn't find it online for a good price. Let me know how the pirate build goes ! That's funny you mentioned dipping jute in latex, I just got some jute and was going to try that this weekend  I buy my latex by the 5 gal.bucket, but you can get it at Michaels in smaller quantities. Mold Builder
> Use a Michaels coupon for this, it's a little pricey. I used latex on rope to make creepy hanging vines : http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/88425-creepy-hanging-vines.html
> What are you making your pilings out of ? I made mine out of sonotubes. Here are a few pics Let me know if you need any help with your pirates  :


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

I think I used like 3-4 sheets per piling.
4-3 and 2 feet, I think.
12 inch tubes
The guy who sells the barnacles on ebay used to sell the mussels also.
just ask him and I'm sure he'll help you out. He's name is John Hart. He lives like 2 miles from me.
Tropical Fish Wall plaque Beach decor Sea 6 in Crab - eBay (item 310207318154 end time Mar-23-10 09:15:35 PDT)

Plastic Crab & Lobster Luau Party Table Decoration Prop - eBay (item 200451135090 end time Mar-26-10 20:01:26 PDT) 





jimmyzdc said:


> Thanks for the pix on the pilings! I was going to pick up some of the barnacles from San Diego Studio FX through ebay but I'm not really sure how much I need to get. Anyways here are a few questions for ya:
> 
> 
> - Do you know a rough idea on how many packs you used per piling?
> ...


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

VERY VERY COOL VINE MAKING THREAD!! THANKS!! I can use this for our "jungle" with crash landed alien spaceship themed area! And the pilings with barnacles -- brilliant!! Superb! Excellent!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Thank you Boo ! 




HallowSusieBoo said:


> VERY VERY COOL VINE MAKING THREAD!! THANKS!! I can use this for our "jungle" with crash landed alien spaceship themed area! And the pilings with barnacles -- brilliant!! Superb! Excellent!


----------



## Morbiddious (Apr 8, 2010)

So cool. I would love to give this a whirl. Thanks !


----------



## wolfang (Aug 25, 2009)

Woah... how cool is that? Thank you for posting this... can I try it? I've always wanted to do a pirate theme display.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

You're welcome ! Give it a try 



wolfang said:


> Woah... how cool is that? Thank you for posting this... can I try it? I've always wanted to do a pirate theme display.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*I have vines*

They start over the cliff (the river is down there)), run up to the roof of my 2 story house, run across support wires that hold up power and phone lines a block away.
They hang down to within about 7 foot of the ground, then climb the tree, curve around the yard and house, threatening to cover everything here at 411 N. Carroll Street.
At the back edge of the property , 125 feet away the vine is there too, at least I think it's the same vine?
Then the woods in my small backyard sees them in the trees going back over the edge of the hill/cliff.
In the fall they look like veins, when they flush out in the summer they "air condition" the house keeping the direct sun off of the house and that is when people look at the house and think it's a small, little house that I am asking them $12.00 a ticket for.
90 minutes later and over a half a mile of going through it they now know better.
see: hauntedravensgrin.com


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

finally made some vines from cables and duct tape, spray painted them when I finished taping.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Suzeelili's , thats looks great! I suggest making it in its own thread for more visibility though! Looks easy! I always find cables at yard sales and now I see a use for them!


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

thanks kittyvibe!


----------



## mshelene (Sep 16, 2008)

great idea/vines


----------



## red baron (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice job! Nice addition to the trees!


----------



## danf1973 (Jul 31, 2010)

bobzilla said:


> I've never done a tutorial.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know what I found by mistake..... i was using that great foam or whatever it's called on top of plastic wrap and it didn't stick so you could just spray whatever you wanted out let it dry and then paint them..


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

Man that a great idea cool!!!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

thanks 




deoblo said:


> Man that a great idea cool!!!!


----------

